# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Karadzic vergat de epiloog der Vrijheid

## RSHP

Tungjatjeta bashkeatdhetare te dashur, ne cdo vis te botes...

Ndodhem qysh prej dy vitesh ne Hollande, shkruaj poezi ne Shqip dhe ne Hollandisht...

Shqiptaret qe zoterojne hollandishten le te bejne vleresimin e tyre poetik...


1) 

Karadzic  vergat de epiloog der Vrijheid

Karadzic, de vreedzame dichter van de Balkan,
werd uitgenodigd voor vakantie door
de priesters in de Agios Oros.*
Daar kreeg hij een enorme dichterlijke inspiratie.
Hij schreef gedichten voor de ijskoude zonsopgang,
de gekristalliseerde wolken, Balkans Vrede en
voor de roem van Stefan Douchan.

Karadzic besloot om zijn gedichten
voor zijn chef , Milochevic te lezen.
Hij las ook het gedicht van Douchan.
Dat beviel Milochevic ontzettend.
Dat is net alsof je het voor mij had geschreven,
mompelde hij in de oren van Karadzic.
Karadzic voelde zich  heel trots dat
hij met zijn  poëtische kunst
zijn hersenloze chef betoverde.

Hij vergat alleen voor zijn chef
de befaamde epiloog der Vrijheid te lezen:

De Vrijheid van de volken
kan niet eens de god zelf stelen




* De veertig kerken die in Chalkidiki bij Thessaloniki,    Griekenland, liggen.




2) 

De  vreemde borst

Vanmorgen dronk ik Braziliaanse koffie.
Mijn gedachten vlogen naar de
 minderjarige Brazilianen.
Ik had net hun verschroeide dromen gedronken.

Vanmorgen rookte ik Griekse sigaretten.
Mijn gedachten vlogen naar mijn oom tabaksplanter.
Ik had net zijn gemodderde inspanning gerookt.

Vanmiddag prefereerde ik Italiaanse schoenen.
Mijn gedachten vlogen naar 
mijn nichtje schoenmaakster.
Ik had net de hoefijzers van 
haar tienertijd aangedaan.

Vanavond prefereerde ik Turkse yoghurt.
Mijn gedachten vlogen naar
 de verbannen herdersziel.

Vannacht prefereerde ik de tropische vruchten.
Mijn ziel vloog naar de onderworpen kinderen.

Een gigantische woede bezette mijn ziel.
Ik voelde me een lam met twee moeders.
Ik ging naar buiten en tilde mijn hoofd
 richting het bovenste balkon.
Toen voelde ik twee onzichtbare lippen,
mijn ene borst net als een vampier leeg  zuigen

----------

